

Ask HN: What are the chances of a single founder designer applying to YC? - amerf1


======
ameen
What does a single founder designer even do? Unless your company is doing
something in the design space, wouldn't you need a developer to build just
about anything?

------
scottmcleod
Lower than a single founder developer. Low. Unless you have previous
entrepreneurship experience.

------
canatan01
Low. See all the same questions here on HN and in the texts on YC.

